# Moving tips...



## Jimsox (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey all I am going to be moving soon and just wanted to know how and if anyone here has moved and any tips for setting back up. I am going to be in a new apartment. I have lights, a stand, and a humidifier. I was thinking of wrapping the stand in plastic right away once I get in there to help maintain the humidity. I'm at like 40-45 percent now and they're all happy. I have bought plants in spike and so far all have bloomed, so it seems to be alright so far. But I haveno idea about the new place. All hardwood floors and I have no idea about controlling the temp. Living in Illinois right now, this weather is weird so windows open is kinda out. (was 70 earlier, now like 40) just dropped in a fw hours. Oh well...life's full of new beginnings and I am looking forward to this one...as for the ex-girlfriend...well ya' know, not so much. Thanks in advance....Jimi


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 26, 2009)

Moving yay! 
I would think most of your plants should be fairly adaptable and do well. At the very worst if you avoid extremes (hot, cold, dry...) they will be fine for the short term. 
I don't know what it is like where you are, but here I find 45% is about average humidity for the home. Again worst case they might have to be dry for a day or two until you can figure it out. 
You could wrap them during transition just to keep cold or hot drafts off of them. I would be worried leaving them wrapped for too long if they don't have good air movement. You might loose a few buds if the new conditions are a shock, but since you grow under lights (I think I read this in an earlier post) that's one less variable you have to worry about. 

Also, think about all the plants you've bought in bloom/bud and transported home (maybe even forgetting to warm up the car first, or leaving the plant in a hot car while you "quickly" run some errands) and they are fine (tho I dont recommend any of those things!)

Anyway, best of luck with your move. Hopefully it will be a great beginning for you and your plants (and maybe even a better girlfriend?).


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 27, 2009)

I wouldn't think there would be a problem unless you're in a situation where you're not controlling the heat, that would alter your humidity. How about water quality/source?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2009)

I would water, and bag up all the plants seperately. Put something down to protect the floors. Free the plants from the bags asap. Good Luck, and remember my saying "Ex to the next!" .


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 27, 2009)

Rose, I use RO water exclusively. My dad raises tropical fish and I get it from him, so water won't be an issue. I can control my heat as well as air conditioning. there's a ceiling fan in the room I plan to set up my stand and all under lights, so no worries there either...
Eric, "Ex to the Next" I dig it man, I need this for a little bit to continue to find myself. I am a recovering alcoholic/drug addict, with 18 months sober. Things have never been clearer to me. Orchids have become my newest addiction and so far have filled me with some joy and a feeling of accomplishment. The next one is out there, just have to find her....Maybe at a local greenhouse??? HAHAHaha. Thanks for the advice. Jimi


----------



## Heather (Apr 28, 2009)

(I know, I'm getting redundant...)
Call your local (or not so local) Apple Care Manager. Everyone needs one!  

Seriously, where are you moving? I'm going through this too (moving, etc.) And have been through the Ex. issue also, just give yourself some time. 

The plants will be fine. I just shipped mine to CA! I'm not going for a while but the conditions there are better (as long as the person who has them can take care of them - I'm trying to have faith!)

Anyway, good luck! Everything will be fine!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 28, 2009)

Jimsox said:


> .... Orchids have become my newest addiction and so far have filled me with some joy and a feeling of accomplishment. The next one is out there, just have to find her....Maybe at a local greenhouse??? HAHAHaha. Thanks for the advice. Jimi


Keep up the positive thoughts! Hang in there! This is a much better addiction and we're could at enabling!


----------



## RobertG (May 2, 2009)

You know you can trust me Heather.


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2009)

Welcome Robert, the caretaker! :clap:
Have we been introduced? Tell us about yourself!


----------



## Jimsox (May 3, 2009)

Heather, sorry blew right by your post. I am moving to West Dundee, Illinois. So far.....kinda long story. Not really a far move but a move nonetheless....I am just worried that they won't like the new place.....I do have more windows in the apartment....east facing even, so maybe it's a better trade in after all...great place though, nice lil town. right on the Fox river.....great fishing, good restaurants, historic little town too, should be fun!!!!!


----------



## Heather (May 3, 2009)

RobertG said:


> You know you can trust me Heather.



Thanks Sweets. :smitten:


----------

